# Reparasion Protect Sharp CD-BP1500



## firediego (Ene 22, 2010)

Hola Buenas.
En realidad soy nuevo enesto de la electreonica pero me gusta 
me puse a desarmar mi equipo de musica que esta malo al prenderlo aparecia la palabra protect y busque en internet como cualquier curioso la solusion y me desia que estaba mala la pieza llamada STK 402-070N que quitandola se saldria el protec me arme de ganas y la quite pero ademas dos resistensias deverian estar quemadas la R918 y R919 y si no estan quemadas las cambiare de todas maneras tambien me desia "checkear los voltajes de alimentacion del circuito integrado en pin 8 y 9 del stk que aya una variacion demaciada de un volts para k no te vulva a quemar el circuito de audio de nuevo"
y esa es mi duda
 ¿como ago para "checkear los voltajes de alimentacion del circuito integrado en pin 8 y 9 del stk"?
una foto del circuito
STK 402-070N 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sin El STK 402-070N Las Resistensias


----------

